# Pro Roe



## buck snort (Nov 9, 2007)

Anyone ever use Pro Roe artificial spawn by lick-em-lures and have success? I was thinking about buying some to try.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Not sure, try trout beads or single egg patterns if your unsure


----------



## o_mykiss (May 21, 2013)

I haven't used it, but I saw some at a demonstration and it initially fooled me, looked and smelled like the real deal


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

No. Lately I have been just freezing my spawn and using it as I need it. It has been working well and I don't have the expense of all that cure stuff and sorting out what works and what does not work. The frozen spawn has produced 32 steelhead this year.


----------



## Chasingchrome (Mar 16, 2016)

Robert Holmes said:


> No. Lately I have been just freezing my spawn and using it as I need it. It has been working well and I don't have the expense of all that cure stuff and sorting out what works and what does not work. The frozen spawn has produced 32 steelhead this year.


Not cured? Stays together well? I woukd think it would thaw and be history pretty quick. Never tried it.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Chasingchrome said:


> Not cured? Stays together well? I woukd think it would thaw and be history pretty quick. Never tried it.


Thaw the eggs cut the skein into small chunks and tie spawn bags. It is just like it came out of the fish little breakage and they last.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

You can make your own cure: Canning salt, sugar, kool aid or jello mix for color.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Robert Holmes said:


> No. Lately I have been just freezing my spawn and using it as I need it. It has been working well and I don't have the expense of all that cure stuff and sorting out what works and what does not work. The frozen spawn has produced 32 steelhead this year.


Although work and kids have kept me off the river, cured eggs have put over 20 on the bank for me and in the worse area to fish for them.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

nighttime said:


> Although work and kids have kept me off the river, cured eggs have put over 20 on the bank for me and in the worse area to fish for them.


It can't be too bad down there. I mean it is open water 11 months out of the year. Where I live we usually have 6 months of ice fishing. Pulling steelhead through the ice is lots of fun though.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

This year was different, last year river was froze over for 6 weeks. Too bad I had a hard time getting out durning peak fishing. Someday I'll have to come up to the UP to steelhead fish, always wanted too!


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

I have caught fish on pre roe. The realy stuff is better, but it will work in a pinch. It can also be used for a filler to stretch the natural egg supply if you don't have a big stash.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Trout King said:


> I have caught fish on pre roe. The realy stuff is better, but it will work in a pinch. It can also be used for a filler to stretch the natural egg supply if you don't have a big stash.


I don't see you ever needing to resort to Pro Roe. First off, you catch as many as anyone, and secondly...you nearly always find a big batch of Ho Roe in the fall!


----------

